# Do you have an ultimate sweater machine/Bond?



## indyld

Does anyone have the USM by bond that could give any advice? I just bought one (gotta love those 40% HL coupons!) and am just opening it to check it out. I thought it would be a great way to use up acrylic yarn for charity scarves. I don't particularily like 100% acrylic yarn and have been given a lot of it. I am such a slow hand knitter that I guess I have high hopes. Any feedback??? Thanks so much ya'll....I love this site and spend WAY too much time in lurkdom...getting all brave now and starting a topic, lol. Thanks....


----------



## sam43616

I have one and love it. Check out free patterns for the bond. You will learn lots of techniques and different ways of looking at knitting. I make all my sweaters now pretty much by machine. Knittingtoday.com is also a good source for joining a knitting group. http://heidisknittingroom.com great ideas here, http://www.stephthornton.co.uk This is another site I love. Hope this has been helpful


----------



## Linda6885

I have quite an old one, which I use to use ages ago. It worked well, I just prefer handknitting. I use to be very bored if I had to do rows and rows of straight stitch in hand kknitting, but then I found I was even more bored using the machine!



indyld said:


> Does anyone have the USM by bond that could give any advice? I just bought one (gotta love those 40% HL coupons!) and am just opening it to check it out. I thought it would be a great way to use up acrylic yarn for charity scarves. I don't particularily like 100% acrylic yarn and have been given a lot of it. I am such a slow hand knitter that I guess I have high hopes. Any feedback??? Thanks so much ya'll....I love this site and spend WAY too much time in lurkdom...getting all brave now and starting a topic, lol. Thanks....


----------



## deemail

indyld said:


> Does anyone have the USM by bond that could give any advice? I just bought one (gotta love those 40% HL coupons!) and am just opening it to check it out. I thought it would be a great way to use up acrylic yarn for charity scarves. I don't particularily like 100% acrylic yarn and have been given a lot of it. I am such a slow hand knitter that I guess I have high hopes. Any feedback??? Thanks so much ya'll....I love this site and spend WAY too much time in lurkdom...getting all brave now and starting a topic, lol. Thanks....


i would PM clogden21... and look at her youtube videos under the same name... she is a great teacher and knows these machines especially well....


----------



## MKjane

I have the older model Bond (the Incredible Sweater Machine) which works pretty much the same as your USM. I use it all the time for charity knitting -- baby caps, blankets for foster children, etc. Your machine should be a good way to use up all that acrylic yarn you don't like.

I hope you enjoy your machine as much as I do mine.


----------



## dizzydean

I have the Bond Ultimate Knitting Machine. So now I have Question, when you put the size plate you want in the slide handle is it suppose to lay flat, mine are on a slant. Was having a hard time trying to use it so just put it back in the box an put it aside. Would love to use it to make strips for afghans. any help would be much appreciated


----------



## hobbyknitter

The keyplates should lay flat. I had the EZ Knittr first and that one really gave me problems but eventually got it figured out and did quite a bit, since then had bought the old ISM and preferred that over the new USM but the USM can work good also. Many have problems with their Bond machine until they learn how they work. One can make beautiful items with them with a little more work, don't give up, hopefully one of us can figure out what is happening with yours.


----------



## TxDove

I had a ISM and now have 2 USM and a couple of extension kits which I have combined to create "The Beast"... I love the knitting machines by Bond. I also hand knit and crochet and often combine the techniques. Do check out Cynthia, Diana Natters, and Carol Brunette videos on YouTube and their blogs. You can find links on my blog.

some photos of the The Beast
<http://knittingisaromanticdrama.blogspot.com/2011/03/o-you-sessy-beast.html>


----------



## crone

I've had one for YEARS! Can't use it. Can't. spent Hours trying to learn. Then days...then weeks. Can Not Do It. Have looked at videos. Have read stuff. Can't. Not happening. Huge Fail.


----------



## HudsonNana

I picked one up at AC Moore with a coupon and just love it. i've made several things already (easy stuff) and it is fast. Stick with it, I think the key is to hold the yarn with a little tug in the carriage with your right hand and once it moves over a few needles lossen up the your hold a bit. Good luck


----------



## supergirl6116

I have one as well and do really like it. Problem is I don't have space to set it up and leave it, so getting it out is a chore. Won't work on my kitchen table either as it doesn't have a good edge to clamp it to, so hubby made me a fold up table ( I know they sell one specifically for it). I only get it out if I A) have like a whole day to work on it and B) have something special to make.


----------



## sunansand101

Crone, you have to use the correct yarn for each size keyplate. In acrylic yarn, you can use the thicker yarns on the keyplates 3 or 4. However, if you try these yarns on keyplates 1 or 2 it will not work. You must use a fingerling weight. At first I looked at all the videos trying to figure out why mine wasn't working, then a friend pointed out my problem. Hope this helps you.


----------



## bshook

i love my bonds i merged two they are the older ones we made a stand for it and i have it up all the time and if you can get the old magazines and watch utube just type in utube bond knitting and you can see all from how to thread it up all the way thru

becky


----------



## indyld

Thank you, thank you, thank you for all of your help!! I've printed out all the hints and sites and will let you know how it goes...this group is the BEST!!


----------



## VicinSea

I bought a Bond about 2 weeks ago and I have been learning to use it. So far, I have produced baby pants, a tie front sweater, a pair of flat knit socks and 3 diaper covers.

Number one thing: get weights--the hem weight that comes with the machine ONLY works for squares. Anything that has K2tog or Make 1 will need extra small weights. If the carriage is binding up--add more weight to that area.

Number two thing: Swatch every single yarn before you make something. Wash and dry your swatch before measuring. I have made 12 inch squares so that I can get use out of the swatches as dish cloths(cotton yarn) or dust cloths(wool yarn)

Number three thing: machine knitting rolls up like crazy. Plan to add a knitted or crocheted edge by hand and adjust your pattern for that.

3-Important Tips in 2 weeks and I am sure I have many more to learn!


----------



## MKjane

As of last week, there is a special section on Knitting Paradise for machine knitting -- check it out!


----------



## Vernette

The weights are important. I bought those little tear-shaped weights from a fishing shop. They have different sizes. Hooked them onto drapery hooks - just use them as needed - that is on edges and some in the middle. I usually hand knit my ribbing on what ever I am doing, transfer it to the knitting machine and away I go. Make an effort to use and understand the machine, they are worth it.


----------



## dollknitter

I was thinking of selling my Simplicity Bond Classic and now this list has me reconsidering setting it up again...I just need more hours in the day! I have all the accesories,and videos too.


----------



## tpmcgoo2

VicinSea said:


> I bought a Bond about 2 weeks ago and I have been learning to use it. So far, I have produced baby pants, a tie front sweater, a pair of flat knit socks and 3 diaper covers.
> 
> Number one thing: get weights--the hem weight that comes with the machine ONLY works for squares. Anything that has K2tog or Make 1 will need extra small weights. If the carriage is binding up--add more weight to that area.
> 
> Number two thing: Swatch every single yarn before you make something. Wash and dry your swatch before measuring. I have made 12 inch squares so that I can get use out of the swatches as dish cloths(cotton yarn) or dust cloths(wool yarn)
> 
> Number three thing: machine knitting rolls up like crazy. Plan to add a knitted or crocheted edge by hand and adjust your pattern for that.
> 
> 3-Important Tips in 2 weeks and I am sure I have many more to learn!


did you have any km experience before using this one? I am learning on a knitking and seems like slow slow going...I am impressed with your progress of items produced! wow!!


----------



## crone

sunansand101 said:


> Crone, you have to use the correct yarn for each size keyplate. In acrylic yarn, you can use the thicker yarns on the keyplates 3 or 4. However, if you try these yarns on keyplates 1 or 2 it will not work. You must use a fingerling weight. At first I looked at all the videos trying to figure out why mine wasn't working, then a friend pointed out my problem. Hope this helps you.


Thanks for trying. I may just give it one more chance. When I'm very calm and ready. Someday. The chance that I'll kick the hell out of the damn thing is still too possible right now. It seems EVERYONE on the planet can make this thing work, but me. I've seen videos where they give women living in primitive conditions in the deepest of forests this machine, and they make beautiful things with it. I know it's all me.


----------



## MKjane

crone said:


> sunansand101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crone, you have to use the correct yarn for each size keyplate. In acrylic yarn, you can use the thicker yarns on the keyplates 3 or 4. However, if you try these yarns on keyplates 1 or 2 it will not work. You must use a fingerling weight. At first I looked at all the videos trying to figure out why mine wasn't working, then a friend pointed out my problem. Hope this helps you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trying. I may just give it one more chance. When I'm very calm and ready. Someday. The chance that I'll kick the hell out of the damn thing is still too possible right now. It seems EVERYONE on the planet can make this thing work, but me. I've seen videos where they give women living in primitive conditions in the deepest of forests this machine, and they make beautiful things with it. I know it's all me.
Click to expand...

I wish I could pop over and help you get started. We should have a support system for new machine knitters.


----------



## crone

I wish I could pop over and help you get started. We should have a support system for new machine knitters.

Oh that would be wonderful!!! I'll make a cuppa and some fresh blueberry muffins to have ready when you get here. Hmmmm, You're in CA? That's a fair haul from coastal Maine. I'll start later.


----------



## MKjane

crone said:


> I wish I could pop over and help you get started. We should have a support system for new machine knitters.
> 
> Oh that would be wonderful!!! I'll make a cuppa and some fresh blueberry muffins to have ready when you get here. Hmmmm, You're in CA? That's a fair haul from coastal Maine. I'll start later.


Sounds great. In the meantime, here are some tips: 
1) Use your largest keyplate for learning. Wax it well and put it in. You want nice big stitches for the learning stage.
2) Experiment with the "feel" of your carriage -- how much pressure does it like to have when you run it back and forth? I assumed all Bonds would be the same until I helped a friend get started and discovered that the pressure I always use for my ISM caused her USM carriage to refuse to budge. I had to practically feel I was "lifting it up" to get the carriage to move across. Experiment to get the feel of your carriage.
3) Once you get your carriage going back and forth, cast on a few stitches (10? 15?), apply some weights, and knit a zillion rows without trying to make anything specific. You'll learn a lot doing that and you'll build up your confidence. 
Good luck!


----------



## wickn34

I gave up for a long time. I am thinking of getting our from under the bed and giving it another try. Maybe better luck this time. 

Norma


----------



## YarnStalker

I bought mine back in the early 1980s along with the extensions. At one time I had the ribber as well but sold it because I prefer hand knit ribbing.


----------



## MKjane

wickn34 said:


> I gave up for a long time. I am thinking of getting our from under the bed and giving it another try. Maybe better luck this time.
> 
> Norma


Go for it! We'll help you with any problems you have!


----------



## conniesews

This is the weekend to learn to use my knitting machine. I need encouragement and you gave it to me. Wish me luck. Conniesews


----------



## MKjane

conniesews said:


> This is the weekend to learn to use my knitting machine. I need encouragement and you gave it to me. Wish me luck. Conniesews


Good luck! Now that we have this forum, you have a whole community of well wishers and mentors!


----------



## dollyoved

dizzydean said:


> I have the Bond Ultimate Knitting Machine. So now I have Question, when you put the size plate you want in the slide handle is it suppose to lay flat, mine are on a slant. Was having a hard time trying to use it so just put it back in the box an put it aside. Would love to use it to make strips for afghans. any help would be much appreciated


If your keyplates do not lay flat, it is defective. There is something wrong with either the keyplate or the holder. I would contact either Bond or the seller to replace one or the other.
Dolly


----------



## Vernette

Remember, you have to place them in correctly. Check your
manual to make sure. They must go into the notches.


----------



## softspots

Google BOND..they have a newsletter on line that is VERY helpful and has patterns tooo.


----------



## sharpasu

I have one. Subscribe to the Bond newsletter. They give lots of tips on different designs that you can do with it. I really like mine. It saves me time. Especially when you work full time. I prefer intarsia knitting. The knitting machine is perfect for that. ( you must buy the intarsia keyplate separate.)


----------



## Mai

Yes, I do and I just love my Bond. You know any pattern that you can knit by hand,you can make by the Bond. But I like doing the ribbing by hand and it looks so much better.


----------



## hobbyknitter

You can put a piece of plywood to make your table square as the Bond needs. I have done that for the times I do put in on my dining table that has the curved top edge.

Roberta


----------



## Gidget'smom

I have one!!! Every winter I get it out and set it up. I get frustrated every year and box it up. I have spent huge amounts of time with it, only to get half way through a project and drop half the stitches, or some other Epic Fail. I think I will put it on e-bay, or in the trash this fall! I just ordered an Addie Express King Size this week on e-bay. Will see what happens when it arrives


----------



## hobbyknitter

I would say that 90% of Bond users have that same problem. Most the time the yarn may not be right up against the bed, other times there is not enough weight, and the Bond machines do need more weight than some other machines do. I also have the Addie Express King size for making hats to donate to different causes, but it can knit up a flat piece as well. If you ever think of getting another flat bed machine, I would suggest one of the mid gauge machines, like the Brother KX350 or 355, or the LK140, 150 or the bulky LK100. You will not have as much problems with those as with the Bond. Roberta


----------



## clogden21

the are little stopper where the keyplate rest under



dizzydean said:


> I have the Bond Ultimate Knitting Machine. So now I have Question, when you put the size plate you want in the slide handle is it suppose to lay flat, mine are on a slant. Was having a hard time trying to use it so just put it back in the box an put it aside. Would love to use it to make strips for afghans. any help would be much appreciated


----------



## clogden21

You can do intarsia without the intarsia keyplate but it takes some finagling



sharpasu said:


> I have one. Subscribe to the Bond newsletter. They give lots of tips on different designs that you can do with it. I really like mine. It saves me time. Especially when you work full time. I prefer intarsia knitting. The knitting machine is perfect for that. ( you must buy the intarsia keyplate separate.)


----------



## hobbyknitter

Oh now I remember that one of the machines I had, I did need to file the tab on the back of the KP for it to lay flat. I cannot remember if it were the green or clear KP's at this moment. If you have to do this, then just a little at a time. Also the clear KP's didn't fit my EZ Knittr and I had to put a small piece of thin cardboard on those tabs. Maybe it was the clear ones that needed the filing for the EZ Knittr but to use them in the ISM again, that was my mistake. Also you may want to contact Bond America and let them know this, they may send you out a new set that will fit, won't know until you try it. If you have someone near you that also has this machine, try their KP's to see. Others have had this problem also. Roberta


----------



## clogden21

their customer service is wonderful (once you reach them] love life time warrenty's



hobbyknitter said:


> Oh now I remember that one of the machines I had, I did need to file the tab on the back of the KP for it to lay flat. I cannot remember if it were the green or clear KP's at this moment. If you have to do this, then just a little at a time. Also the clear KP's didn't fit my EZ Knittr and I had to put a small piece of thin cardboard on those tabs. Maybe it was the clear ones that needed the filing for the EZ Knittr but to use them in the ISM again, that was my mistake. Also you may want to contact Bond America and let them know this, they may send you out a new set that will fit, won't know until you try it. If you have someone near you that also has this machine, try their KP's to see. Others have had this problem also. Roberta


----------



## NogginKnits

I have an USM and I get to where I have about 9 rows completed then it hang up in the middle of the next round and WILL NOT move. I end up cutting the yarn and tearing it all out. GRRRRRR So frustrated!I will master it though ....some year.


----------



## MKjane

New2Knitten said:


> I have an USM and I get to where I have about 9 rows completed then it hang up in the middle of the next round and WILL NOT move. I end up cutting the yarn and tearing it all out. GRRRRRR So frustrated!I will master it though ....some year.


That must be so frustrating! I'd like to help you solve it.

If the carriage gets stuck, that usually means one of the needles is little bit out of position (for example, sticking out a little bit because of tension on the fabric) so the diagonal "needle movers" on the keyplate bang up again the needle instead of being able to move across it as intended.

When that happens, I can usually figure out which needle is the culprit by opening the carriage, trying to move it, and observing which needle it is banging up against. I can then move that needle into correct position, and the carriage can move again.

Doing that may also give you a clue how to prevent it from happening in the first place. For example, maybe when you take up the slack at the start of a row, you're tugging a bit too hard and the first needle moves forward a bit, out of alignment. Or maybe you're unconsciously pulling the work out away from the bed with your knee or something.

I hope this method works for you!


----------



## clogden21

another thing is sometimes the latch hangs on the carriage, You have to lift the carriage slightly and using the transfer tool push the latch back. then you can continue knitting.


----------



## itzzbarb

clogden21 said:


> another thing is sometimes the latch hangs on the carriage, You have to lift the carriage slightly and using the transfer tool push the latch back. then you can continue knitting.


This happens to me, and I mean that carriage is STUCK, it is not going to move at all until the offending latch is unhung. I am thinking that maybe I am putting too much pressure on the carriage at some point.


----------



## clogden21

yup that latch will do it, just remember you should never force the carriage across it is easier to do a controlled release then a pop off of the carriage. I usually look for the open latch first, I have two needles that do it consistently but I can never find them after to replace them. I think the latch is worn out and is just a tiny bit elongated. but as I said I can never find it after.

This happens to me, and I mean that carriage is STUCK, it is not going to move at all until the offending latch is unhung. I am thinking that maybe I am putting too much pressure on the carriage at some point.[/quote]


----------



## MKjane

Two thoughts:

1) The fact that this consistently happens after about 9 rows makes me wonder if at that point, the length of the work plus the weighted hem begins to bump into your knees or lap and therefore not hang straight down as it should. That would throw your needles out of alignment.

2) It's good to know how to do a controlled recovery from a stuck carriage in the middle of a row, even if you can't find and fix the problem well enough to continue. You don't have to cut the yarn and lose all your work. 

I remove the keyplate, back the carriage up to the side where I started the row, and then do a controlled rip-out of the stitches just made in that row -- that is, pull the yarn tight enough to cause the stitches in the previous row to pop back onto the needle. That puts you back at the start of the row with no damage done.


----------



## clogden21

excellent tips.



MKjane said:


> Two thoughts:
> 
> 1) The fact that this consistently happens after about 9 rows makes me wonder if at that point, the length of the work plus the weighted hem begins to bump into your knees or lap and therefore not hang straight down as it should. That would throw your needles out of alignment.
> 
> 2) It's good to know how to do a controlled recovery from a stuck carriage in the middle of a row, even if you can't find and fix the problem well enough to continue. You don't have to cut the yarn and lose all your work.
> 
> I remove the keyplate, back the carriage up to the side where I started the row, and then do a controlled rip-out of the stitches just made in that row -- that is, pull the yarn tight enough to cause the stitches in the previous row to pop back onto the needle. That puts you back at the start of the row with no damage done.


----------



## msmc

VicinSea said:


> I bought a Bond about 2 weeks ago and I have been learning to use it. So far, I have produced baby pants, a tie front sweater, a pair of flat knit socks and 3 diaper covers.
> 
> Number one thing: get weights--the hem weight that comes with the machine ONLY works for squares. Anything that has K2tog or Make 1 will need extra small weights. If the carriage is binding up--add more weight to that area.
> 
> Number two thing: Swatch every single yarn before you make something. Wash and dry your swatch before measuring. I have made 12 inch squares so that I can get use out of the swatches as dish cloths(cotton yarn) or dust cloths(wool yarn)
> 
> Number three thing: machine knitting rolls up like crazy. Plan to add a knitted or crocheted edge by hand and adjust your pattern for that.
> 
> 3-Important Tips in 2 weeks and I am sure I have many more to learn!


I couldn't agree more with these three valuable tips. Two others that I shrugged off but found to be most important:

Make sure that your Bond is on a level surface.

Make sure when you clamp it, you don't clamp it too tight or it will tilt forward which makes the needles move forward and then things bind up.

I first tried clamping mine to my dining room table which does not have a flat edge. Then I clamped it to my kitchen counter and clamped it too tight. I almost threw the thing in the garbage at that point I was so frustrated so I walked away from it and came back later and re-read the information and surfed the Internet. I then clamped mine so that it was connected well but not too tight as to tilt and off I went.


----------



## Gidget'smom

ME TOO.


----------



## Gigmaster

I have 2 USMs that I wouldn't part with for all the tea in China. I also have all the Knifty Knitter sets, and several sock looms. I don't even know how to knit with needles. 

I make everything from everyday clothing and hats to Living Room rugs and King-Size Bed-Spreads. For the money, Bond can't be beat.

Oh, another cool trick is to make rifle, and bow bags out of wool yarn, then felt them. It makes a better case than the ones at the stores. I've also made bags for a lot of my music equipment, such as speaker covers, guitar pedal bags, and such. 

With a Bond, you can do almost anything. I just wish they would re-introduce the Ribber attachment.


----------



## MKjane

Wow, Gigmaster! You inspire me!


----------



## mary ruegg

I got one this last march and I can't get a thing out of it I bought a shelf board thinking that was what was wrong and I keep trying I just today tryed and can't even get one stitch out of it. It stops on the frist butt of the frist needle or then it goes so far and hits the butt of another what am I doing wrong. I am trying not to take a hammer to this machine I would love to make it work .


----------



## MKjane

mary ruegg said:


> I got one this last march and I can't get a thing out of it I bought a shelf board thinking that was what was wrong and I keep trying I just today tryed and can't even get one stitch out of it. It stops on the frist butt of the frist needle or then it goes so far and hits the butt of another what am I doing wrong. I am trying not to take a hammer to this machine I would love to make it work .


How frustrating! I hope we can solve this for you.

I recently got a friend started with her USM. I was surprised that, unlike on my ISM (the older model), where I have to press down on the carriage, I had to sort of lift up a bit on the carriage on her USM or else it wouldn't budge, as you describe.

I would recommend that without even putting any yarn in it, you experiment with the feel of the carriage. Try lifting it up a bit. Try other things. See what it takes to get the carriage going back and forth. That will be the basis for moving forward.


----------



## mary ruegg

thank you I am willing to try anything


----------



## MKjane

mary ruegg said:


> thank you I am willing to try anything


Also -- did you wax your template? It has to be waxed so the needles can slide along the template.


----------



## mary ruegg

well I tryed and can't seem to get it to work with out yarn it will slide from one side to the other put yarn in and it is like putting on the brakes. when I turn over the carriage I see ware marks where it hits the butt of the needles on both sides I don't know if this is right.


----------



## mary ruegg

waxing don't seam to make a difference


----------



## MKjane

mary ruegg said:


> waxing don't seam to make a difference


OK -- then just put about 20 needles into working position and play with the "feel" of the carriage to see what it takes to get the carriage moving back and forth across the needles.


----------



## mary ruegg

I did as you said but I have to push on the nose of the carriage to make it move or it will not move at all this is with out yarn and when you have yarn on it is hard to hold down on the yarn and push at the same time is this right.


----------



## MKjane

mary ruegg said:


> I did as you said but I have to push on the nose of the carriage to make it move or it will not move at all this is with out yarn and when you have yarn on it is hard to hold down on the yarn and push at the same time is this right.


That does sounds strange. However, please note that whenyou are knitting across, you should not be "holding down the yarn." For each row, position the carriage over the first needle, take up any slack, then let go of the yarn completely, put both hands on the carriage, and push it across.

Keep me posted! AND -- can any USM users chime in??


----------



## itzzbarb

I am at a loss too. The only time my carriage sticks and won't move is when needles have moved forward and hung on the nose of the carriage. When that happens, there is no hope in moving the carriage until I work the hooks on the needles loose. I was in hopes that Gigmaster would be able to figure this out since he knits quite a bit on the Bonds. Don't give up, this is the weekend and maybe some are busy and can offer help soon.


----------



## MKjane

itzzbarb said:


> I am at a loss too. The only time my carriage sticks and won't move is when needles have moved forward and hung on the nose of the carriage. When that happens, there is no hope in moving the carriage until I work the hooks on the needles loose. I was in hopes that Gigmaster would be able to figure this out since he knits quite a bit on the Bonds. Don't give up, this is the weekend and maybe some are busy and can offer help soon.


This happened to me at first, but only if I pulled the yarn too tightly when "taking up the slack" before starting across the row. Once I learned not to do that, I don't think it has happened again.


----------



## HudsonNana

MKJane, you are correct and another important clue is to be sure the needles are open. At times they will close up without me noticing and the carriage will not move. 

MKJane, do you have a simple (child/adult) mitten pattern you could share?
thank you
Irene


----------



## MKjane

Irene- New Hampshire said:


> MKJane, you are correct and another important clue is to be sure the needles are open. At times they will close up without me noticing and the carriage will not move.
> 
> MKJane, do you have a simple (child/adult) mitten pattern you could share?
> thank you
> Irene


I haven't done mittens myself, but here's a site that has a bunch of mitten patterns. I hope one of them works for you. http://needlesofsteel.org.uk/


----------



## beadness

I've recently thought about getting a knitting machine to help with some of the flat knitting in the baby projects I'm doing. Is this feasible? I knit with mostly fingering and DK weight wool. Is the machine you are talking about the one from Joann's. If I invest in a machine, I'd like it to be simple enough to be able to use but of a high enough qualilty that it can take the abuse of 'running' it. Any suggestions for a beginner machine knitter?


----------



## MKjane

beadness said:


> I've recently thought about getting a knitting machine to help with some of the flat knitting in the baby projects I'm doing. Is this feasible? I knit with mostly fingering and DK weight wool. Is the machine you are talking about the one from Joann's. If I invest in a machine, I'd like it to be simple enough to be able to use but of a high enough qualilty that it can take the abuse of 'running' it. Any suggestions for a beginner machine knitter?


Yes, the machine we're talking about is the one from Joann's. It would work for DK yarn but not for fingering yarn in my opinion -- you could do it, but it would be like using knitting needles too big for your yarn so the result would be too loose.

But for the "flat knitting" you mention, if that means stockinette, using DK weight or heavier yarn, you can really crank it out on this machine (literally 2 seconds per row!). And my machine has held up to daily use for many years without a problem.


----------



## beadness

I just knit a little baby sweater (making buttons for it later today and will finish it up and post a picture). It was knit with fingering weight in garter stitch. Is there a machine that will knit that? Love the weight of baby items using size 1 yarn, but it knits slower than sport or dk. A knitting machine would be great for that.


----------



## MKjane

beadness said:


> I just knit a little baby sweater (making buttons for it later today and will finish it up and post a picture). It was knit with fingering weight in garter stitch. Is there a machine that will knit that? Love the weight of baby items using size 1 yarn, but it knits slower than sport or dk. A knitting machine would be great for that.


You've raised two issues. The first is the weight of the yarn. For fingering weight yarn, you would want a fine gauge machine rather than a Bond. Others on the forum can advise you on good choices.

The second issue is garter stitch. This is the most basic stitch in hand knitting, but not in machine knitting. A simple knitting machine like the Bond (and others) cranks out stockinette a mile a minute, but anything else takes extra time and hand work. In order to do garter stitch, you need to either hand-reverse every stitch every other row (changing the purls to knits) or remove the work from the machine, turn it around, and rehang it on the machine after every row. There are machines that have garter carriages or other ways of doing garter stitch and other knit purl combinations, but a simple machine like the Bond isn't one of them. Here again, others can advise you on what other machines can do.


----------



## beadness

MKjane said:


> beadness said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just knit a little baby sweater (making buttons for it later today and will finish it up and post a picture). It was knit with fingering weight in garter stitch. Is there a machine that will knit that? Love the weight of baby items using size 1 yarn, but it knits slower than sport or dk. A knitting machine would be great for that.
> 
> 
> 
> You've raised two issues. The first is the weight of the yarn. For fingering weight yarn, you would want a fine gauge machine rather than a Bond. Others on the forum can advise you on good choices.
> 
> The second issue is garter stitch. This is the most basic stitch in hand knitting, but not in machine knitting. A simple knitting machine like the Bond (and others) cranks out stockinette a mile a minute, but anything else takes extra time and hand work. In order to do garter stitch, you need to either hand-reverse every stitch every other row (changing the purls to knits) or remove the work from the machine, turn it around, and rehang it on the machine after every row. There are machines that have garter carriages or other ways of doing garter stitch and other knit purl combinations, but a simple machine like the Bond isn't one of them. Here again, others can advise you on what other machines can do.
Click to expand...

That's great info, thanks. It's important to know what will work, but also important to know what won't. Kind of like buying a computer. You have to know what you want to do with it to figure out what you need to buy.


----------



## MKjane

[quote: That's great info, thanks. It's important to know what will work, but also important to know what won't. Kind of like buying a computer. You have to know what you want to do with it to figure out what you need to buy. ]

That's exactly right!


----------



## HudsonNana

Thank you MKJane, I'll try a pair this coming week. I have my granddaughter till Tuesday and we have plans just about every day.
thanks again, Irene


----------



## ksojerio

My Bond is a quirky beast. I spent 2 days just learning how much pressure to apply; how long to hold the yarn at the beginning of a row; how to unjam the carriage mid row. And then, when I thought I had IT (!!!), I noticed that on the L to R pass the metal bar wasn't consistently pushing the first stitches back in far enough! Even when waxed, the needles don't slide freely, so I am looking into alternate lubricants.

Quirky may not be a strong enough word LOL.

I love my Knitking, but it is a standard guage and worsted yarn is so much more plentiful and cheaper where I live that I bought the Bond to play with.


----------



## MKjane

It sounds like your hands-on experience will be very helpful to a lot of folks who may think the problem is them. It's helpful to know that the quirkiness can be overcome with time, patience, and experimentation. Kudos to you.


----------



## diamondbelle

I have 2 of them. One I bought at a QVC outlet shop in PA years ago, after I got the first one. I haven't used it much lately. The first project I did on it was a baby blanket for a coworker - the kid is now in his teens. It took longer to crochet the edging than it did to knit the blanket. It was a plain stockinette stitch, done in rows of pink, light green, yellow & light blue, separated by rows of white. I needed it in a hurry for a baby shower, so it really did the trick. I have some of the accessories to do other stitches & patterns, but never spent much time on trying to learn how to use them.

The Bond website has lots of patterns.

http://www.bond-america.com/projects/usm_proj/usm_project_index.html


----------



## TheLadyHawke

Gigmaster said:


> I have 2 USMs that I wouldn't part with for all the tea in China. I also have all the Knifty Knitter sets, and several sock looms. I don't even know how to knit with needles.
> 
> I make everything from everyday clothing and hats to Living Room rugs and King-Size Bed-Spreads. For the money, Bond can't be beat.
> 
> Oh, another cool trick is to make rifle, and bow bags out of wool yarn, then felt them. It makes a better case than the ones at the stores. I've also made bags for a lot of my music equipment, such as speaker covers, guitar pedal bags, and such.
> 
> With a Bond, you can do almost anything. I just wish they would re-introduce the Ribber attachment.


I have one, no ribber, is it available out there? BTW gigmeister, you wouldn't happen to need a proffesional stagehand or two??? :-D


----------



## galmurray1

I got the ultimate knitting machine for Christmas. I have been a knitter for 13 years and I cannot figure this thing out. The carriage gets stuck and drops stiches. It is extremely frustrating.


----------



## mary ruegg

I was the same when I frist started using my machine the carriage seamed to not work right I had to call/e-mail the main office for help and they sent me a new carriage. Which help alot then I sprayed the key plates and the bed with silicone spray this help me alot you have to use waights from the other machine on the sides, and I made cast on rags and with ravel cord and weights I was able to make scarfes and more. One thing this machine is fun but you can't get mad at it (if you know what I mean) I think it has a gremlem in it which fights back. lol Hope you find some of what is said helps. Mary


----------



## mary ruegg

I was the same when I frist started using my machine the carriage seamed to not work right I had to call/e-mail the main office for help and they sent me a new carriage. Which help alot then I sprayed the key plates and the bed with silicone spray this help me alot you have to use waights from the other machine on the sides, and I made cast on rags and with ravel cord and weights I was able to make scarfes and more. One thing this machine is fun but you can't get mad at it (if you know what I mean) I think it has a gremlem in it which fights back. lol Hope you find some of what is said helps. Mary


----------



## momannette

I now have 2 and an extension joined together. When I purchased my first one I had issue with the yarn dropping, keyplate jamming etc. I stuck with and had it working by the end of the day. I went on the internet and researched found some amazing videos by Roberta Rose Kelly, Cynthia Ogden, Susy Ranner, Diane Sullivan were such a great inspiration for me and thats what made me stick with it!! That was before I found this site. I still check out all their videos to see whats new. Here are some tips that have helped me; put mine on a piece of shelf board and nonslip shelf liner got rid of the clamps! Get got a can of silcone spray that is safe for plastic, found one at home depot for under 4.00, got rid of the worst designed hem weight and now use large binder clips with the metal rods from the hem running through the clips,if your dropping stitches it is sometimes caused by the yarn not in the notch in the key plate, if it drops the first stitches it's usually because you didn't hold onto the yarn until the needles caught hold of it, when using a bulky yarn like homespun I knit every other needle and it knits like a dream try that on every needle and the carriage won't move. IF I CAN DO THIS ANYONE CAN, STICK WITH IT !!


----------

